# Aramaic: והוון שווין באיקרהון עשרין וחד שעין



## zaw

Hi,

Genesis 1:16 Targum Pseudo-Jonathan is:

תרגום ירושלמי (יונתן) בראשית א':ט"ז
ועבד אלקים ית תרין נהוריא רברביה והוון שווין באיקרהון עשרין וחד שעין בציר מנהון שית מאה ותרין ושובעין חולקי שעתא ומן בתר כן אישתעיית סיהרא עילוי שימשא לישן תליתאיי ואיזדערת ומני ית שמשא דהוה נהורא רבה למישלט ביממא וית סיהרא דהוה נהורא זעירא למשלט בליליא וית כוכביי'.

What does והוון שווין באיקרהון עשרין וחד שעין mean? I think I know most of it: And they were equal in their glory to twenty one. I don't know the last word though.

For comparisons' sake:

בראשית א'
(טז) וַיַּ֣עַשׂ אֱלֹהִ֔ים אֶת־שְׁנֵ֥י הַמְּאֹרֹ֖ת הַגְּדֹלִ֑ים אֶת־הַמָּא֤וֹר הַגָּדֹל֙ לְמֶמְשֶׁ֣לֶת הַיּ֔וֹם וְאֶת־הַמָּא֤וֹר הַקָּטֹן֙ לְמֶמְשֶׁ֣לֶת הַלַּ֔יְלָה וְאֵ֖ת הַכּוֹכָבִֽים׃

תרגום אונקלוס בראשית א':ט"ז
וַעֲבַד יְיָ יָת תְּרֵין נְהוֹרַיָּא רַבְרְבַיָּא יָת נְהוֹרָא רַבָּא לְמִשְׁלַט בִּימָמָא וְיָת נְהוֹרָא זְעֵירָא לְמִשְׁלַט בְּלֵילְיָא וְיָת כּוֹכְבַיָּא.

תרגום ירושלמי (ניאופיטי) בראשית א':ט"ז
וברא ממרא דייי ית תרין נהוריא רברביא ית נהורא רבה למהוי שליט באיממא וית נהורא זעירא למהוי שליט בליליא וית סדור כוכביא.

As anyone can tell, this sentence does NOT occur in the original Hebrew or the other Targums. So, I can't get any help from there.

Toda raba


----------



## Glasguensis

Isn’t it likely to be some kind of measure ?


----------



## Ali Smith

שעין is probably a mistranscription for שנין 'years'.

והוון שווין באיקרהון עשרין וחד שנין
And they were equal in their glory to twenty-one years.

But wait a minute. That won't work either because שנה is feminine and חד is masculine.


----------



## Glasguensis

What does « they » refer to in your opinion ?


----------



## Ali Smith

I think it refers to the two big lights, and I think שעין is a mistranscription for שנין.

תרגום ירושלמי (יונתן) בראשית א':ט"ז
ועבד אלקים ית תרין נהוריא רברביה והוון שווין באיקרהון עשרין וחד שעין בציר מנהון שית מאה ותרין ושובעין חולקי שעתא ומן בתר כן אישתעיית סיהרא עילוי שימשא לישן תליתאיי ואיזדערת ומני ית שמשא דהוה נהורא רבה למישלט ביממא וית סיהרא דהוה נהורא זעירא למשלט בליליא וית כוכביי'.

And God made the two big lights, and they were equal in their glory to twenty-one years, removed (lit. less) from them six hundred and seventy-two parts of an hour. And afterwards the moon told against the sun calumny (lit. the tongue of third people), and it became small, and He appointed the sun, which was the big light, to rule in the daytime, and the moon, which was the small light, to rule in the night, and the stars.


----------



## Glasguensis

I assume you’re trying to translate into modern English. In that case how does « years » make sense here ? 

These texts are not coded messages : they were supposed to make sense to lay people listening to them being read.


----------

